# My Joy!



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello everyone, my youngest daughter attended her high school senior Prom this weekend. I thought I would share a few pics with all of you! Hope these pictures show up in normal size, if not, I'm sorry, this is my first attempt at this...........


































Think I got at least a couple on this second try...sorry, I'm still learning


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslieray--you want the photobucket links that start with [img , not the ones that start with <a href.  There's a separate box with the IMG tags.

I tried to fix them, but the first image I tried had been removed...try again!

Betsy


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Betsy, I'll try to fix them! Feel silly now! Wish me luck................


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got them all fixed. She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

beautiful girl in beautiful dress.  Hope they had a good time.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't feel silly - we only learn by trying! These boards are a great place to learn because no one judges - just helps.

Beautiful girl and nice looking boy - hope they had a great time!


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> I've got them all fixed. She's a beautiful girl.


Thank you pidgeon92 for all your help,,,,couldn't have done it without you!

Also, thanks to everyone who took the time to post positive, thoughtful comments! Although I'm fairly new to these boards, I have to say that I love visiting here on almost a daily basis! You're awesome!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful.  Aren't daughter's proms fun?  
I loved my daughter's prom.  I had so 
much fun with her.  I didn't go.  Just 
helping her get ready was fun.
deb


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, drenee, it was so much fun getting her dressed for this one time only occasion! Brought tears to my eyes even though I didn't think it would have. ...... 

The transformation was an awesome experience!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

very beautiful


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Ah great, hope she had fun.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Very beautiful - she looks like a princess.  Gorgeous dress!  I hope she had a wonderful time!


----------



## melissa6705 (Mar 30, 2010)

She is so pretty and I love the dress!! It looks like she is going to Cinderella's ball.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Your daughter is beautiful. And the dress is absolutely lovely.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pictures!  What a beautiful daughter you have!  And the dress is gorgeous!


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

WOW, beautiful and that dress is gorgeous.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you to all who posted such nice compliments on my daughters prom pics!

For those that asked, she had a wonderful time and will have great memories for years to come! Her dress truly is a work of art. The designer did an awesome job!  My daughter has fallen so in love with it and has yet to put it up in storage because she is still enjoying just looking at it. Much the same as me and my new Kindle!


----------

